# Handy tips for the home



## PlayingInDirt

Thought it'd be nice to compile some handy tips for the home. I'll keep adding as I think of them. 


The little hoop on the inside of a jacket is for putting a hangar through in order to hang. (You might think "duh,," but this was a eureka moment for me)
Put a kitchen garbage bag in your bathroom garbage cans. That way when you go to empty out the trash, you have extra room to throw away other stuff you're picking up.


----------



## MELQ

* use a fitted sheet to cover your box springs - I have boys who dont want dust ruffles and its handy to use in case of an accident in the night 
* after hunting season, I buy the hand warmers on clearance - they are great to use when we get earaches because they stay warm for hours and are portable ( wrap in cloth for children or if have sensitive skin )


----------



## In The Woods

Great idea for a thread! Since I am now taking over the inside cleaning duties I am looking forward to more tips and tricks.


----------



## mzgarden

Love these kinds of threads. Here are two of my most recent ideas:

Put one of those stick-em hooks on either side of the kitchen trash can, on the outside, upside down. Drop a grocery bag into the can, loop the handles around the hooks. If the bag starts to slip into the can, the hooks prevent it.
Snipped off a 2"x6" strip off a rubber rug holder mat and wrapped it around my oven door handle and secured it. Now my hand towel will stop slipping off the oven door onto the floor every time I bump it.


----------



## doozie

I have throw rugs by my doors for muddy or wet paws, I got so tired of washing and wearing them out, heavy to dry, etc. I now cover them with dark thrift store bath towels. They shake out easily before washing, turn over to the "clean" side for extra life, and can stash them away if company is coming, and have a clean rug at all times now. The towels are really absorbent for wet boots too.


----------



## alida

Put a strip of carboard or folded newspaper on the floor under the gap between the stove and counter. It'll help catch whatever might drip or drop off the edge of your stove. Just pull the dirty strip and replace with a new one as necessary. It doesn't help keep the side of the stove clean,but it does protect the floor somewhat.


----------



## Forcast

I do the towel thing as well


----------



## MELQ

a good way to clean your rugs ( especially wool ones) is to take them outside after a fresh snowfall , cover them with snow and then broom it off


----------



## In The Woods

doozie said:


> I have throw rugs by my doors for muddy or wet paws, I got so tired of washing and wearing them out, heavy to dry, etc. I now cover them with dark thrift store bath towels. They shake out easily before washing, turn over to the "clean" side for extra life, and can stash them away if company is coming, and have a clean rug at all times now. The towels are really absorbent for wet boots too.


I like this. We have tons of towels as my mother-in-law changes out her towels multiple times a year and gives us her “old” ones. We keep one by each door for rubbing our dog down when he comes in when it’s raining. Never thought of putting a couple on the floor also.


----------



## In The Woods

OK - we went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and I got some cleaning supplies. They had a nice selection of liquid type cleaners of which I got some **** and Span in spray bottle for wiping up and a bottle to use diluted for moping.

Then I needed a mop. Oh boy - what a hassle that turned out to be....

We have very old floors which are (gasp!) the old asbestos tile. They are worn out but I like to keep them clean. We have an old roller mop which I like because you can put some down pressure on it to sort of scrub if you have to. The days of getting on my knees to scrub the floor are long gone.

They didn’t have that type at Dollar Tree so I looked at WalMart. $18 for a roller mop and $8 for the refill heads - ouch!

So I did get a cheapo sponge head mop at the Dollar Tree to hold me over. It will work OK for spreading wax around but useless to me for regular mopping as it won’t take any down pressure.

Maybe I am going at this all wrong and I just don’t know how to mop? All my life I would have just got down on my hands and knees to do the floor (scrub it) but just can’t do that anymore.

Any suggestions?


----------



## alida

mzgarden said:


> Love these kinds of threads. Here are two of my most recent ideas:
> 
> Put one of *those stick-em hooks on either side of the kitchen trash can, on the outside, upside down.* Drop a grocery bag into the can, loop the handles around the hooks. If the bag starts to slip into the can, the hooks prevent it.


Brilliant idea. I did this last night and wondered why I had not thought of something so obvious. Brilliant idea.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

In The Woods said:


> OK - we went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and I got some cleaning supplies. They had a nice selection of liquid type cleaners of which I got some **** and Span in spray bottle for wiping up and a bottle to use diluted for moping.
> 
> Then I needed a mop. Oh boy - what a hassle that turned out to be....
> 
> We have very old floors which are (gasp!) the old asbestos tile. They are worn out but I like to keep them clean. We have an old roller mop which I like because you can put some down pressure on it to sort of scrub if you have to. The days of getting on my knees to scrub the floor are long gone.
> 
> They didn’t have that type at Dollar Tree so I looked at WalMart. $18 for a roller mop and $8 for the refill heads - ouch!
> 
> So I did get a cheapo sponge head mop at the Dollar Tree to hold me over. It will work OK for spreading wax around but useless to me for regular mopping as it won’t take any down pressure.
> 
> Maybe I am going at this all wrong and I just don’t know how to mop? All my life I would have just got down on my hands and knees to do the floor (scrub it) but just can’t do that anymore.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What I like is the one with the little flaps that you twist to wring out. First I soak the floor with lots of water for 5 min, then I wring the mop out thoroughly and pick up the water with the mop. I had a lot of tile floor at our old house, and also worked in a bakery when I was younger. 

If you try it out, do be careful, floor gets really slick. 

When the mop head gets dirty, just throw in the wash. I think mine was about $10.


----------



## In The Woods

PlayingInDirt said:


> What I like is the one with the little flaps that you twist to wring out. First I soak the floor with lots of water for 5 min, then I wring the mop out thoroughly and pick up the water with the mop. I had a lot of tile floor at our old house, and also worked in a bakery when I was younger.
> 
> If you try it out, do be careful, floor gets really slick.
> 
> When the mop head gets dirty, just throw in the wash. I think mine was about $10.


Thanks for the tip! I never thought of soaking the floor first then mopping it to clean and dry. This also gives me an option for a new mop.


----------



## MELQ

since its starting to frost, when you have to go outside to start your car pull down the visors to help circulate the air back down on the windshield and it will defrost faster


----------



## MELQ

* when cleaning windows, use coffee filters instead of paper towels. 
* invest in an egg slicer. it can be used for other soft foods like olives or strawberries


----------



## In The Woods

I used to use newspaper for cleaning windows - worked very well. But there are no newspapers around here.


----------



## Wolf mom

I have a carport and when I go out at night, I don't like to leave the carport light on as I believe it signals intruders that nobody is home. 
So....I put one of those stick on lights on the door going from the carport into the kitchen. When I push it on, it lights the door area just enough to be able to see the door lock.


----------



## MELQ

get every ounce out of bottles or tubes you can. invest in a bottle funnel, warm bottles in hot water or microwave, cut open tubes. add water to your empty laundry detergent or soap bottles and use to clean sinks or bath tubs. keep your solid deodorant containers and melt the contents to pour into one container. heat up a lotion bottle and pour out into another container. you will be surprised how much of a product can be left over when you think a bottle is empty


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Before I leave home to travel, or even a day out and about, I take a picture of my stove w/my phone. That way if I question myself, "Did I leave the stove on?", I just have to look to my cell phone for reassurance.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

When I go out of town, I wash all my blankets and sheets, and put them on fresh before I leave. Then I have a brand new fresh bed when I get home.


----------



## In The Woods

tiffanysgallery said:


> Before I leave home to travel, or even a day out and about, I take a picture of my stove w/my phone. That way if I question myself, "Did I leave the stove on?", I just have to look to my cell phone for reassurance.


That’s good! I should do that for my wife.


----------



## MELQ

for those who put up real christmas trees, instead of trying to pour water in the base use ice cubes for less mess


----------



## PlayingInDirt

MELQ said:


> for those who put up real christmas trees, instead of trying to pour water in the base use ice cubes for less mess


Genius!!


----------



## Forcast

In The Woods said:


> I used to use newspaper for cleaning windows - worked very well. But there are no newspapers around here.


I get newspapers at the recycling center. egg cartons, plant pots ect


----------



## MELQ

cover the shelves in the fridge with glad press and seal wrap. just peel off and replace for easier cleaning


----------



## RonM

My neighbor uses newspapers to wrap most of her Christmas gifts, especially for kids as they rip into any way possible. I am going to go that route in a couple weeks..


----------



## MELQ

RonM said:


> My neighbor uses newspapers to wrap most of her Christmas gifts, especially for kids as they rip into any way possible. I am going to go that route in a couple weeks..


my sister in law uses the colored comics for kids presents


----------



## PlayingInDirt

I get so frustrated with caked on stuff after baking something for dinner. If I'm making something that is likely to stick or be messy, I'll line the pan with foil to make cleanup a breeze.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

I get so frustrated with caked on stuff after baking something for dinner. If I'm making something that is likely to stick or be messy, I'll line the pan with foil to make cleanup a breeze.


----------



## Teej

In The Woods said:


> OK - we went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and I got some cleaning supplies. They had a nice selection of liquid type cleaners of which I got some **** and Span in spray bottle for wiping up and a bottle to use diluted for moping.
> 
> Then I needed a mop. Oh boy - what a hassle that turned out to be....
> 
> We have very old floors which are (gasp!) the old asbestos tile. They are worn out but I like to keep them clean. We have an old roller mop which I like because you can put some down pressure on it to sort of scrub if you have to. The days of getting on my knees to scrub the floor are long gone.
> 
> They didn’t have that type at Dollar Tree so I looked at WalMart. $18 for a roller mop and $8 for the refill heads - ouch!
> 
> So I did get a cheapo sponge head mop at the Dollar Tree to hold me over. It will work OK for spreading wax around but useless to me for regular mopping as it won’t take any down pressure.
> 
> Maybe I am going at this all wrong and I just don’t know how to mop? All my life I would have just got down on my hands and knees to do the floor (scrub it) but just can’t do that anymore.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Swiffer Wet Jet! I like easy these days and that's the easiest thing I've ever used to mop floors. Runs on batteries, cleaning solution is carried on board, slap on a pad, press the button to automatically spray the fluid and then wipe up. One pad will do the large eat in kitchen, utility and bathroom. However, I recently saw a doodad advertised I think by Bissell that sweeps and mops at the same time. That would be even more awesome than the Swiffer if it works.

Speaking of Swiffer they also have a sweeper/mop that you can attach either a dry cloth or wet cloth to. It was my first foray into the Swiffer brand and I was not impressed. The dry cloths don't hold onto to real dirt and the wet wouldn't stay wet enough to mop all but smaller areas like the bathroom or utility. So it sat for years with no use and I have no idea why I didn't throw it away. Then one day I was washing walls and having to move my step stool around, constantly climbing up and down on it to rinse out the rag and a light bulb came on. Invested in some more of the wet cloths and I now use that to wash walls. Easy peasy!


----------



## In The Woods

Teej said:


> Swiffer Wet Jet! I like easy these days and that's the easiest thing I've ever used to mop floors. Runs on batteries, cleaning solution is carried on board, slap on a pad, press the button to automatically spray the fluid and then wipe up. One pad will do the large eat in kitchen, utility and bathroom. However, I recently saw a doodad advertised I think by Bissell that sweeps and mops at the same time. That would be even more awesome than the Swiffer if it works.
> 
> Speaking of Swiffer they also have a sweeper/mop that you can attach either a dry cloth or wet cloth to. It was my first foray into the Swiffer brand and I was not impressed. The dry cloths don't hold onto to real dirt and the wet wouldn't stay wet enough to mop all but smaller areas like the bathroom or utility. So it sat for years with no use and I have no idea why I didn't throw it away. Then one day I was washing walls and having to move my step stool around, constantly climbing up and down on it to rinse out the rag and a light bulb came on. Invested in some more of the wet cloths and I now use that to wash walls. Easy peasy!


I’ll have to get one of those. In fact I am scrubbing walls right now ahead of some painting this winter -never thought of them for the walls - thanks!

Edit to add - I just added a starter kit to my Walmart cart - will pick up on Monday when I go to town.

Now I want to out off my wall cleaning until I get this!


----------



## In The Woods

Teej said:


> Swiffer Wet Jet! I like easy these days and that's the easiest thing I've ever used to mop floors. Runs on batteries, cleaning solution is carried on board, slap on a pad, press the button to automatically spray the fluid and then wipe up. One pad will do the large eat in kitchen, utility and bathroom. However, I recently saw a doodad advertised I think by Bissell that sweeps and mops at the same time. That would be even more awesome than the Swiffer if it works.
> 
> Speaking of Swiffer they also have a sweeper/mop that you can attach either a dry cloth or wet cloth to. It was my first foray into the Swiffer brand and I was not impressed. The dry cloths don't hold onto to real dirt and the wet wouldn't stay wet enough to mop all but smaller areas like the bathroom or utility. So it sat for years with no use and I have no idea why I didn't throw it away. Then one day I was washing walls and having to move my step stool around, constantly climbing up and down on it to rinse out the rag and a light bulb came on. Invested in some more of the wet cloths and I now use that to wash walls. Easy peasy!


Well I picked up a Swiffer today - the one that uses the wet or dry pads. Also picked up a pack of wet pads at the Dollar Tree for $1.

This will be perfect for keeping our floors clean. For the walls - I am having to really scrub them - they haven’t been touched in 20 years. Getting ready to paint. Once painted the Swiffer will work great for keeping the walls clean as you mentioned.

I honestly never knew about cleaning walls or that you had to. My wife always took care of the house in the past. She would take care of the inside and me the outside. I now have a firm maintenance program in place once I get done painting. Keeping the walls clean is the key I see and the Swiffer will be a huge help.


----------



## Teej

Glad my suggestion could help you out In The Woods. I hate to clean so I'm all for anything that makes it easier.


----------



## MELQ

put rubber bands on canisters or mason jars for a better grip


----------



## In The Woods

MELQ said:


> put rubber bands on canisters or mason jars for a better grip


That’s a good tip for other items as well. Having RA I find it difficult to grab a lot of things. First thing that comes to mind since I just took a shower is the shampoo bottle.


----------



## In The Woods

Teej said:


> Glad my suggestion could help you out In The Woods. I hate to clean so I'm all for anything that makes it easier.


Kind of funny - I think that cleaning has become my new hobby! I can’t do much having RA but really need a sense of accomplishmemt everyday from something - anything! This time of year I can’t do anything outside so looking for inside stuff. My wife (also crippled up) is a crafter -can sit and crochet for hours. Me....not so much. Add to that the fact we don’t have much of any extra money, so I look for something that doesn’t cost much and keep me busy.

Cleaning fits the bill right now.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

It's so great to have a clean house!

We like to have friends over to visit, usually about once a month, one particular family. They have a baby and like to get out of the house. I have serious OCD that my house has to be a certain level of cleanliness. Given that I work full time with a commute, that scramble to get my house in order, while crazy at the time, saves my life for at least a week!


----------



## In The Woods

The clean house is just for us. Thinking back - it must have been 10 years or more since anyone visited our house. And just as long since we visited anyone else except for my wife’s parents.

I’m OCD about way too much stuff but it looks like I may have one more item now.....


----------



## snowlady

I have the swifter with no bottle for solution. I use cut up t-shirts to dry mop the floors. I do still end up with a little pile of stuff that doesn't stick to the cloth. You can also use scraps of fleece. To scrub the floors, I use cut up towels or the dish cloths with net on one side I put a bunch of them in a little bucket of water/cleaner and scrub away. Cheaper than the wet-jet solution. I use maybe a half dozen each time. Into the washer they go.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

In The Woods said:


> The clean house is just for us. Thinking back - it must have been 10 years or more since anyone visited our house. And just as long since we visited anyone else except for my wife’s parents.
> 
> I’m OCD about way too much stuff but it looks like I may have one more item now.....


Oh, my clean house is just for me. But we do have visitors on a semi regular basis.


----------



## In The Woods

snowlady said:


> I have the swifter with no bottle for solution. I use cut up t-shirts to dry mop the floors. I do still end up with a little pile of stuff that doesn't stick to the cloth. You can also use scraps of fleece. To scrub the floors, I use cut up towels or the dish cloths with net on one side I put a bunch of them in a little bucket of water/cleaner and scrub away. Cheaper than the wet-jet solution. I use maybe a half dozen each time. Into the washer they go.


Good tips! I already have in my mind to use some type of scrubby material on the swiffer for some stubborn parts of the floors.

That is why I went with the dry mop. I can use many various things for pads and my own solution of cleaner in a spray bottle from the dollar store.

Great stuff!


----------



## doozie

Playing, I too line my pans with foil, but the other day I oven roasted a whole head of Cauliflower in a Dutch oven type pot, and lined it too, I would have been scrubbing away afterwards had I not lined it. Don't know why I never thought to line a pot before!


----------



## emdeengee

Foil is expensive here so I use parchment paper to line my baking pans and even when making things like meatloaf. It is less expensive and works great. You can even wrap foods in it and cook or steam it. I have made delicious salmon this way. I always dampen the paper first.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

emdeengee said:


> Foil is expensive here so I use parchment paper to line my baking pans and even when making things like meatloaf. It is less expensive and works great. You can even wrap foods in it and cook or steam it. I have made delicious salmon this way. I always dampen the paper first.


A way to get parchment to "stick" to the pan is to spray the pan with Pam first. That's a cake baking tip for you. 

Parchment is more than foil here! Weird!


----------



## Amy---

mzgarden said:


> Love these kinds of threads. Here are two of my most recent ideas:
> 
> Put one of those stick-em hooks on either side of the kitchen trash can, on the outside, upside down. Drop a grocery bag into the can, loop the handles around the hooks. If the bag starts to slip into the can, the hooks prevent it.
> Snipped off a 2"x6" strip off a rubber rug holder mat and wrapped it around my oven door handle and secured it. Now my hand towel will stop slipping off the oven door onto the floor every time I bump it.


Thanks for the oven door handle tip! We get so frustrated that the dish towel is always dropping to the floor, but I couldn’t figure out how to stop it. Your trick works!


----------



## rural dreams

I save plastic gift cards or other similar items like the fake credit cards you sometimes get it the mail to use as pot scrapers.They're great for getting stuck on casserole bits off,and come in handy when there's stuff stuck on the stovetop,too.


----------



## In The Woods

rural dreams said:


> I save plastic gift cards or other similar items like the fake credit cards you sometimes get it the mail to use as pot scrapers.They're great for getting stuck on casserole bits off,and come in handy when there's stuff stuck on the stovetop,too.


This is a great idea!

My wife has a scraper that came from TupperWare way back when. It’s merely a square piece of plastic beveled at the edge. I use it all the time and wondered how I would replace it if I ever needed to.


----------



## robin416

In The Woods said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> My wife has a scraper that came from TupperWare way back when. It’s merely a square piece of plastic beveled at the edge. I use it all the time and wondered how I would replace it if I ever needed to.


LOL I have one from over 20 years ago that came with a freezer. Never used it on the freezer but did use it on anything else in the kitchen I could find. I don't think they ever wear out so just don't lose yours.


----------



## Katherinepotter

Use a piece of bread to pick up the fragments of broken glass.


----------



## Kmac15

Instead of a mop bucket I put my cleaning water in my kitchen garbage can. Then I have a clean can as well


----------



## Fishindude

We have a hook right beside the exterior doors with a flashlight hanging on it, very handy and always know where it's at.

Cheap carpet remnants on garage floor at entry to house. Keeps the house cleaner and a good place to take off boots. When they get dirty, I hang them on a saw horse, hose them out and sun dry. When they get bad, just throw them out and replace.

Keep some cardboard boxes in back of the car or pickup most of the time, so small items and groceries don't roll around in transport.

Keep a 6' "boat docking hook" in bed of my pickup to hook and drag things out, or push items to front of the bed. Almost never have to crawl up in the truck bed anymore.


----------

